# Early Baby Boomers Currently Working And Those Looking Again



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

"Early" meaning Boomers born around 1948/1949. For those still in the workforce, you're lucky. Those that aren't, but are looking for another job, not so easy and/or lucky. 

My wife, who is now 72, would love to find a another job within her experience/education in finance and accounting. She left her last job when we moved from Florida. She'd been with this insurance company for almost 5 years. Where we live now, most Seniors her age are either retired or working at Walmart as a cashiers. Millennials and Generation X hold the other jobs here. She won't take a job too far away, as in 10 miles or more, due to the winters here and the mileage on our vehicle. Only an 8-5, Mon thru Friday, like she's always had. Since last August, she has applied numerous places locally here, but with only a few calls and a couple of in-person interviews. She has a major Degree, as in Bachelors, but got it in 1997. Millennials and Gen X look at that as too old, but is a Degree. 

So, for those Seniors her age, and employed...……..nice!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2020)

It has always been easier and more enjoyable for me to reduce my expenses than it has been to increase my income.

If Mrs. Rockr enjoys working and doesn't need the money then I would think that there would be some volunteer positions that could use her skill sets while she is waiting for a paying position to open up.

If you need the additional income then I'm wondering why you both aren't out looking for work in an effort to share the load.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It has always been easier and more enjoyable for me to reduce my expenses than it has been to increase my income.
> 
> If Mrs. Rockr enjoys working and doesn't need the money then I would think that there would be some volunteer positions that could use her skill sets while she is waiting for a paying position to open up.
> 
> ...


We could, note word, "could", use the extra money, since neither of us are getting a Pension. Her SS is more than double of mine, because she kept one job for 16 years, before being let go, due to downsizing. She really likes working, whereas I did and didn't. 

After we left Colorado in late 2007, I tried finding a job, but my type of jobs were some 25 miles away. During part of the "looking" time, I was getting EUI that helped enough. I qualified for my SS (Early Retirement), My EUI had run out, but my SS was good enough income, with her full-time job salary. 

We both decided, since I took very good care of things at home, that it was fine that I not work anymore. She didn't have to do a thing at home after work or on weekends. Laundry, dishes, floors, dusting and other things at home were done by me. She was happy that I wasn't working! 

IOW, Aunt Bea, we do "share the load". Anyway, if I was looking for work, I'd have to have a "sitting" type job due to my hip replacement, that can have some arthritis pain in it sometimes.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

Could your wife consult in her area of expertise?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

BTW, Aunt Bea, what kind of expenses did you reduce? 

One of the expenses we reduced was selling the truck we had. We knew, due to the age (1997) and the mileage (160K), more and more repairs were going to happen. On top of that, it would have cost us to have it shipped to Colorado. We also cut expenses by sharing some meals at restaurants and eating leftovers.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Could your wife consult in her area of expertise?



Consult, meaning?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

That she hires herself out.  For example, I was a paralegal, among many other things, and put my resume at the local bar association, where lawyers saw it and would hire me for their legal tasks.  It's being in business for yourself, and the tax form is 1099.  You are an independent contractor.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That she hires herself out.  For example, I was a paralegal, among many other things, and put my resume at the local bar association, where lawyers saw it and would hire me for their legal tasks.  It's being in business for yourself, and the tax form is 1099.  You are an independent contractor.


She had thought about it, but the cost for insurance is high. Have to have Liability Insurance to cover any mistake made by the consultant that could turn into a lawsuit. 

Another thing, how old were you when you done the "hiring out for legal tasks"? Remember, my wife is 72, not 62, 52 or younger.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

My best friend is a consultant in fund-raising and she will be 72 soon.  Fund raising was always her career.  She started her consulting business in her sixties.  As for me, I was much younger, it was a while ago.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

I do appreciate the replies, but is there any Seniors in this forum that are seeking employment and having the same problem that my wife is? 
There are Seniors that don't realize just how hard it is to find a job, especially when they haven't done it at 72 years old.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Any thoughts?


Retire or keep looking.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Retire or keep looking.


"Keep looking" is what she continues to do, but in a highly competitive area full of Millennials and Gen X folks who are looking as well.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 8, 2020)

Honestly, even though age discrimination is illegal, you will be hard pressed to find a good job at age 72.  Most companies are looking for long term employees that can grow with the company and move up the ranks.  Not that there isn’t a great fit out there, but the odds are narrow.  Just not a lot of people at age 72 looking for a job.  Probably a bit of a surprise for the employer.

Good luck.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

It's illegal but can be extremely hard to prove, especially at the interview stage.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

BTW, my wife's age is on the Internet. She tried having it removed, but the owner of the website told her that they can't.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Only an 8-5, Mon thru Friday


That'd be full time
Can you guys afford for her to just work part time?
If not, maybe a couple part time jobs
Seems the market would be more open, as opposed to one full time job of which everbod wants





ClassicRockr said:


> She won't take a job too far away, as in 10 miles or more, due to the winters here and the mileage on our vehicle.




Well, that's a tad limiting
No buses?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

It's hard when you can no longer do what you always did.  It's a big adjustment.  It's losing personal power.  It's not fun, but it is what it is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> That'd be full time
> Can you guys afford for her to just work part time?
> If not, maybe a couple part time jobs
> Seems the market would be more open, as opposed to one full time job of which everbod wants
> ...



She's tried looking at part-time, but still nothing...…….believe it or not. She knows what she wants and that's exactly what she's looking for. 
What is "a tad limiting" mean? If it's about mileage, we have Colorado winters to cope with, but if it's too snowy, I can take her to work and pick her up. 
Buses are very, very limited here, due to the population of only 78,000. Actually, were we use to live, Jacksonville, Florida, that had a population of 900,000, bus transportation was pretty limited there as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It's hard when you can no longer do what you always did.  It's a big adjustment.  It's losing personal power.  It's not fun, but it is what it is.



Oh, she definitely still knows about accounting and finance. In fact, she had never worked in the banking industry before, and Chase hired. Not in a bank, but in a Corporate building. She worked for them for 5 years, before being laid-off due to department closing. After that, she got a job with an insurance company, in Accounting. Again, with no insurance experience. Was with them almost 5 years as well, before we left Florida.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> She's tried looking at part-time, but still nothing...…….believe it or not


Well, hoping for the best to you guys


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 8, 2020)

What does that mean her age is on the Internet?  that makes no sense.  Is she on LinkedIn or CareerBuilder?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

If you look up your own name on the Internet you will find your age, address, people related to you, your landline, and possibly your email.  Also, prior addresses.

Spokeo has all this, among many other sites.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> BTW, my wife's age is on the Internet. She tried having it removed, but the owner of the website told her that they can't.


Well, you have posted her age many times yourself.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> What does that mean her age is on the Internet?  that makes no sense.  Is she on LinkedIn or CareerBuilder?



Yes, she is on LinkedIn, Career Builder and Monster, but her age isn't on any. I don't know how it got on this one certain website, but it's on there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, you have posted her age many times yourself.



True, but companies don't look at forums and she isn't on any anyway.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> If you look up your own name on the Internet you will find your age, address, people related to you, your landline, and possibly your email.  Also, prior addresses.
> 
> Spokeo has all this, among many other sites.



We know that also, unfortunately. Just go to a "People Search" type website, put in a name and previous addresses and age will come up. For many, a person has to pay to get phone number and other private things.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, hoping for the best to you guys


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd suggest you hope for the best but plan for the worst.  The worst being that she doesn't find a job.    

The hard, cold fact is that the older we get (past 50) the less likely we are to find new employment.

Her loss of employment may be an unexpected trade-off for your dream coming true, i.e., making that much desired move from FL to CO.     

I hope she finds something that suits her, CR.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> "Early" meaning Boomers born around 1948/1949. For those still in the workforce, you're lucky. Those that aren't, but are looking for another job, not so easy and/or lucky.
> 
> My wife, who is now 72, would love to find a another job within her experience/education in finance and accounting. She left her last job when we moved from Florida. She'd been with this insurance company for almost 5 years. Where we live now, most Seniors her age are either retired or working at Walmart as a cashiers. Millennials and Generation X hold the other jobs here. She won't take a job too far away, as in 10 miles or more, due to the winters here and the mileage on our vehicle. Only an 8-5, Mon thru Friday, like she's always had. Since last August, she has applied numerous places locally here, but with only a few calls and a couple of in-person interviews. She has a major Degree, as in Bachelors, but got it in 1997. Millennials and Gen X look at that as too old, but is a Degree.
> 
> ...


The best avenue to pursue would be self-employment.  I knew a guy who couldn't drive a nail but he owned a small roofing company.  He hired roofers and a foreman to ramrod the work.  He just sold the jobs, collected the money, paid the bills and kept the rest.  I remember telling that story to my son who took it to heart.  When he was a senior in high school and sitting in the classroom, he had two guys working for him during the day who pressure-washed decks.  He'd go out to the jobs after dinner, inspect the work and collect the money.  On Friday, he paid his workers and took the rest to the bank.  A pressure-washing business might work for you, or maybe some other handyman type enterprise:  gutter cleaning, window washing, house painting, etc.  You don't need to do it or even how to do it.  Just hire people who do.  Why get "a job" when you can be management?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> The best avenue to pursue would be self-employment.  I knew a guy who couldn't drive a nail but he owned a small roofing company.  He hired roofers and a foreman to ramrod the work.  He just sold the jobs, collected the money, paid the bills and kept the rest.  I remember telling that story to my son who took it to heart.  When he was a senior in high school and sitting in the classroom, he had two guys working for him during the day who pressure-washed decks.  He'd go out to the jobs after dinner, inspect the work and collect the money.  On Friday, he paid his workers and took the rest to the bank.  A pressure-washing business might work for you, or maybe some other handyman type enterprise:  gutter cleaning, window washing, house painting, etc.  You don't need to do it or even how to do it.  Just hire people who do.  Why get "a job" when you can be management?



Unfortunately, things like that take investing into things, including small business insurance. And, as far as my thinking goes, seems like something is always going wrong when dealing with the public. Hire someone and that person does the job wrong, whatever. 
Self-Employment takes money, and sometime plenty of it. Sorry, not going to work for us.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> I do appreciate the replies, but is there any Seniors in this forum that are seeking employment and having the same problem that my wife is?
> There are Seniors that don't realize just how hard it is to find a job, especially when they haven't done it at 72 years old.


How about looking for a job in a retirement community? Seniors helping seniors? Perhaps being a receptionist or helper in the dining area…


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> How about looking for a job in a retirement community? Seniors helping seniors? Perhaps being a receptionist or helper in the dining area…



Wouldn't pay enough...…….not even close!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)

Whatever is suggested is rejected.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wouldn't pay enough...…….not even close!


What is the salary level that you are seeking and what are you both qualified to do? Not asking to be nosy but it might help me to help you.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> How about looking for a job in a retirement community? Seniors helping seniors? Perhaps being a receptionist or helper in the dining area…





ClassicRockr said:


> Wouldn't pay enough...…….not even close!


Oops sorry, I see the background is finance and accounting, how about doing some financial planning as a consultant working from home? Or maybe tax prep?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Oops sorry, I see the background is finance and accounting, how about doing some financial planning as a consultant working from home? Or maybe tax prep?



I understand your suggestions, but my wife doesn't want to be a consultant or tax prep. Her finance background isn't with people, but with the company she has worked for. She does our taxes online and has made a couple of mistakes in the past...……...we got a refund rather than owing. Working with the public is not part of her experience. A tax company was going to hire her for tax season, but she turned it down. She didn't want to work inside Walmart, let alone every weekend and I totally understood.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> I understand your suggestions, but my wife doesn't want to be a consultant or tax prep. Her finance background isn't with people, but with the company she has worked for. She does our taxes online and has made a couple of mistakes in the past...……...we got a refund rather than owing. Working with the public is not part of her experience. A tax company was going to hire her for tax season, but she turned it down. She didn't want to work inside Walmart, let alone every weekend and I totally understood.


Ok, wished I could have helped....sending u both some 4 leaf clovers....


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Unfortunately, things like that take investing into things, including small business insurance. And, as far as my thinking goes, seems like something is always going wrong when dealing with the public. Hire someone and that person does the job wrong, whatever.
> Self-Employment takes money, and sometime plenty of it. Sorry, not going to work for us.


A two man business of pressure washing decks, furniture, houses, etc. does not require any real investment and certainly not business insurance.  If you don't want to buy a pressure washer, rent it for the day.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> A two man business of pressure washing decks, furniture, houses, etc. does not require any real investment and *certainly not business insurance*.  If you don't want to buy a pressure washer, rent it for the day.


As a former entrepreneur, I'm with you.  And...........don't really know of any small business person with 'business insurance' except for "So, sue me."


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> A two man business of pressure washing decks, furniture, houses, etc. does not require any real investment and certainly not business insurance.  If you don't want to buy a pressure washer, rent it for the day.



We are both the computer type people, definitely not the physical work type. When I went from spending years working in a warehouse and doing some pretty physical work, I was so darn happy to work as a Jr. Buyer/Inventory Management in my own office. Salary was much better also.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> We are both the computer type people, definitely not the physical work type. When I went from spending years working in a warehouse and doing some pretty physical work, I was so darn happy to work as a Jr. Buyer/Inventory Management in my own office. Salary was much better also.


I think you missed the point.  I'm not suggesting that you do the work.  Hire people to do the work.  You don't even need to know how to do the work.  You sell the jobs, hire people who do know how to do the work, collect the money, pay the help and keep the rest.  It works.  That's how I make my living every day...and I've been doing it for over 30 years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> I think you missed the point.  I'm not suggesting that you do the work.  Hire people to do the work.  You don't even need to know how to do the work.  You sell the jobs, hire people who do know how to do the work, collect the money, pay the help and keep the rest.  It works.  That's how I make my living every day...and I've been doing it for over 30 years.



Just isn't our kind of work! We like benefits, like paid sick days off, snow days, paid holidays and paid vacations. Note the word "paid" in all of it.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Whatever is suggested is rejected.


Quite


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Just isn't our kind of work! We like benefits, like paid sick days off, snow days, paid holidays and paid vacations. Note the word "paid" in all of it.



The odds of anyone, once they reach their 60's and beyond, finding a good paying full time job with all the benefits, is probably somewhere between Slim and None.  About the best job such a person might hope to find might be working as a Walmart Greeter.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Just isn't our kind of work! We like benefits, like paid sick days off, snow days, paid holidays and paid vacations. Note the word "paid" in all of it.


Who doesn't?  Just isn't your kind of work?  Is poverty your kind of life?  Do you believe that you're entitled to a big salary, with all of those benefits, for pushing a pencil just because you want it? What could you possibly offer an employer that would enduce him to hire you over a go-getter fresh out of college?  The job you describe is one you should have had your entire life and retired from with a fat pension.  Apparently, you didn't have such a job.  Now, in your 70s, you still believe that the job you describe is available to you somewhere? It's not.  What you LIKE is a moot point if you are in the position where no one will hire you due to your age and highly selective job types. "Can't" and "Don't want to" just don't cut it when it comes to earning a living.  My suggestion was a valid way to make money for anyone, BIG money if managed properly, regardless of their background, but it takes ambition, initiative and some thinking outside the box.  Complaining and being unjustly highly selective will insure your continued unemployment.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Whatever is suggested is rejected.


What a surprise.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> Who doesn't?  Just isn't your kind of work?  Is poverty your kind of life?  Do you believe that you're entitled to a big salary, with all of those benefits, for pushing a pencil just because you want it? What could you possibly offer an employer that would enduce him to hire you over a go-getter fresh out of college?  The job you describe is one you should have had your entire life and retired from with a fat pension.  Apparently, you didn't have such a job.  Now, in your 70s, you still believe that the job you describe is available to you somewhere? It's not.  What you LIKE is a moot point if you are in the position where no one will hire you due to your age and highly selective job types. "Can't" and "Don't want to" just don't cut it when it comes to earning a living.  My suggestion was a valid way to make money for anyone, BIG money if managed properly, regardless of their background, but it takes ambition, initiative and some thinking outside the box.  Complaining and being unjustly highly selective will insure your continued unemployment.



First, this thread isn't about me, it's about my wife! Second, we are very, very comfortable with my status of not working.
Second, just because folks do a thread about Senior employment, sure doesn't mean the person has to follow the suggestions given. You do know that, right?
It's our decision on what to do, but hearing from those that could be in the same situation is what we were asking about/this thread was about.
My wife knows exactly what she wants and will continue seeking that. We don't have the finances to start, let alone run, a self-business.
There are those, like my 1/2 brother, who absolutely hates computers, but absolutely loves hard, dirty, physical work. We don't!!
Hope you understand all of this now.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't know the situation where you are, but here, it would be almost impossible (the "almost" meaning if you were in a family business or already had strong connections to a company) at your ages to find new full time work with all the benefits you seek.  It's hard enough for younger folks with specific degrees (more than a bachelor's) to find that kind of work.  Nowdays many employers want a bachelor's degree to be a receptionist.

I think if she wants full time work, she needs to lower her sights and requirements a bit, and even then it's going to be tough.  And you yourself may have to consider finding something part-time at least, in order to make ends meet.

As Nautilus said above, if you need to earn a living, you need to adjust to what's available, not the other way around.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't know the situation where you are, but here, it would be almost impossible (the "almost" meaning if you were in a family business or already had strong connections to a company) at your ages to find new full time work with all the benefits you seek.  It's hard enough for younger folks with specific degrees (more than a bachelor's) to find that kind of work.  Nowdays many employers want a bachelor's degree to be a receptionist.
> 
> I think if she wants full time work, she needs to lower her sights and requirements a bit, and even then it's going to be tough.  And you yourself may have to consider finding something part-time at least, in order to make ends meet.
> 
> As Nautilus said above, if you need to earn a living, you need to adjust to what's available, not the other way around.



Well, many of the jobs here are a good 15 miles from where we live, which is simply to far to drive, especially in winter/snow months. Millennials and Gen X can definitely do that without a problem, but a 72 year old, not so. 
As far as her "lowering her sights and requirements", she knows what she wants and is going for that, even if the kind of job she wants is hard to find. 
We are making ends meet and have cut-back on some things. She would just like to go back to work in "what she does best" and keep on looking/applying. Very little part-time jobs here that she could take. Like me, she can't stand on her feet all day for a job and won't/can't take anything physically demanding. 

She will just keep looking and I will keep cleaning, doing laundry, etc., while she is looking. I was doing laundry almost the entire day yesterday. Didn't bother me a bit and she loves it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Who is Hugh?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok, done with this thread. Thank You everyone that replied. Things will be fine. 
Actually, my wife has a phone interview this afternoon with a company right down the street from us.


----------

